# Asus A7N8X Deluxe - PC schaltet sich aus



## tha_Exorcist66 (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

habe folgendes PC -Equipment zusammengestellt:
Asus A7N8X Deluxe Board - AMD Barton 2800 mit Arctic Copper Silent 2 - Apacer PC400 RAm - ATI 9200 Graka - 400 Watt Netzteil.
Das Gerät schaltet sich nach ca. 10 -20 min ab. Ich weiss nicht voran das liegt...
könntet ihr mir bei der Fehlersuche helfen. 
Besten dank im Voraus.
Grüsse


----------



## SirToby (4. Februar 2005)

Gibt es Piepton-Warnungen, bevor sich Dein Computer abschaltet?

Mein Tipp...
Schaue im Bios nach, wenn Dein Computer ein weiteres Mal abstürzt und schaue nach der Prozessor-Temperatur.
Wenn Du den Prozessor und den Kühler selber eingebaut hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du dabei einen Fehler gemacht hast und sich das Ding überhitzt.


----------



## tha_Exorcist66 (4. Februar 2005)

Nein, piepsen tut er nicht. Ich muss hinten lediglich netzschalter ein und aussstecken wenn ich ihn wieder ankriegen will. CPU - Temperatur liegt bei ca. 55 C°.


----------



## SirToby (5. Februar 2005)

Hm...der Lüfter ist auf jeden Fall leistungsstark genug, die CPU Die-Temperature liegt bei 85°C.

Schwierig, über ein Forum, die Lösung zu finden. Die Komponenten sollten von einem Techniker mal durchgemessen werden...


----------



## manumerten (7. Februar 2005)

Hasse 2 RAM-Bausteien drinne?
Das gleiche hatte ich auch
hatte einen 256-er Corsair drinne und nen 512-er NoName.
Der is dann auch nach 20 Minuten ca abgestürzt
Dann hab ich mir nen weiteren 512-er Corsaitr geholt und den NoName zurückgegeben und jetzt  alles


----------



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (8. Februar 2005)

Hi alle zusammen,
glaube nicht das das an den RAM's liegt, da ich das gleiche Board hatte und verschiedene RAM's drin hatte (weiß das sollte man nicht machen)  , hatte aber nicht genug Geld um die anderen zu kaufen, so jetzt zum Problem, ich hatte das gleiche Problem und es lahg am Netzteil, es kommt drauf an wieviel Watt das Ding ausspuckt, also für dein Motherboard und CPU würde ich ein 350 bis 400 Watt Teil empfehlen, so es kann aber nun sein das in deinem alten Netzteil was kapput ist das kann nun niemand von hier sehen, was ich aber vermute das es einen falschen kontakt nach einer Zeit gibt weil das Netzteil sich sehr schnell erhitzt.

Tip: Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil, z.B. Hiper Power Low Noise PSU, diese sind vielleit ein bisschen 2x so teur wie andere aber tuhen ihren Job auch 2x besser.
Link:http://www.hipergroup.com/4S525W.pdf

Mit Freundlischen Grüßen

Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------



## SirToby (8. Februar 2005)

Jo!

Gute Idee mit dem Netzteil. Wenn sich das zu schnell erhitzt, gibbet keine Fehlermeldung oder nen Piepton. Dann geht dat Dinge einfach aus. Hatte ich auch, als mein altes Netzteil die Biege gemacht hat.
Wenn Du ein leises aber leistungsstarkes suchst, sollte TAGAN die Wahl der Wahl sein. Absolut leise die Dinger Nur halt net so ganz billig.


----------



## Psycho_Dad (10. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, das sich das Mainboard nicht mit 512MB Infineon RAM verträgt. Da habe ich sehr oft Ausnahmefehler gehabt. Jetzt habe ich RAM von, ich glaube, MPC oder MDC (hab ich vergessen) und seit dem habe ich keinen einzigen Bluescreen mehr gehabt! 
Ansonsten hört sich ads Problem arg nach Netzteil an. Um sicher zu gehen, ohne unnötig Geld auszugeben, würde ich vielleicht mal im Freundeskreis fragen, ob Du Dir erstmal ein 400W Netzteil ausleihen könntest. Wäre doch schade um das Geld, wenn es doch nicht im Netzteil liegt, oder?


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. Februar 2005)

Zuerst mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen und gucken ob der Rechner dort auch abstürtzt.Wenn ja,versuch das neue Netzteil


----------

